# The Black MG - coming into the home stretch



## Land O' Aches (Sep 26, 2012)

Comrades:

After nearly a year of searching, I finally found a correct wartime Morrow (Eclipse) 36 - 10 front hub. It arrived yesterday. 

Now I can get the wheels painted and built. Only a few parts left to go. 

The next challenge is finding the correct seat pan for a Columbia Military bicycle. I've got the frame and mounting bracket. 

Anyone?

Lando


----------



## Bozman (Nov 2, 2012)

Lando,

Congrats on being in the home stretch. Keep your eyes peeled for seats on Ebay. I found a couple last year (all spoken for with restorations) the key is to look for the long full length spring on the bottom (Like the NOS G519 feame that you probably have) and not the 1/2 spring. They show up now and then.

Boz


----------

